# Android-Wired-Tether, Xp Drivers



## Barney Stinson (Oct 25, 2011)

wifi tether is working. yay

Where can one find XP drivers fo wired-tether.

this will not install
http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=445436

wizard finds the driver files but will not match it to connected hardware

edit: post-move: ROM CM4DX-GB


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please only use development section for releases. thanks


----------

